# Ken Brown TKB258 sin imagen.



## soydeboca7 (May 8, 2014)

Hola amigos,tengo este tv el cual le desconozco el chasis,que no me muestra imagen,pero si audio.Los 180v los tengo,el +B esta bien al igual que los demas voltajes del secundario.Este tv tiene como amplificador RGB a un unico integrado(TEA5101)al cual le llegan bien los 180v,pero lo raro son las salidas hacia los catodos del tubo,no se cuales seran sus voltajes correctos pero los que tengo varian en unos pocos volts,de 2v a 5v.Me parece que no es correcto.En fin,no se bien por donde empezar y escucho cualquier ayudita.Saludos. ...


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 8, 2014)

Amigos,no tengo la tension de heather,esta proviene del flyback,y ahora viene el otro problema,el flyback que tiene la placa no tiene la etiqueta con el modelo,y en el circuito que tengo tampoco figura.Si alguien sabe que modelo de FLB es se lo agradeceria que me lo pase.Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2014)

A veces está impreso en el mismo núcleo de ferrita, el último que busqué tenía varios números repartidos por el cuerpo, todos diferentes, unos impresos y otros con pegatina; Pues todos me llevaron al mismo reemplazo. Y si no se encuentra se puede enrollar varias vueltas de cable al mismo núcleo para sacar la tensión de filamento (heather). 

Suerte con la búsqueda y saludos.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 9, 2014)

Amigo,no tengo muy en claro eso de enrollar un cable alrededor del nucleo para la tension de heather.



Subo una imagen de lo que hice para saber si esta bien o no.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2014)

Yo no lo he hecho nunca, pero lo he visto. Se dan tres o cuatro vueltas al núcleo del transformador de líneas y de ahí sacamos alterna para filamento. Hay que probar cuantas vueltas hacen falta para la tensión que necesitamos.

Edito: tardé tanto en hacer el dibujito que se me adelantó 
     los dos cables directos al circuito de filamento. Si no sabe que tensión debe ir no meter mas de 3v


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2014)

SoyDeBoca7

Estoy segurísimo que la resistencia volante entre el núcleo del FBT y el disipador esta abierta. Me ha pasado varias veces.

Por otra parte, el modelo no será TKB2158 por casualidad  ??.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 9, 2014)

Hola soydeboca7, espera!, vamos por partes, para empezar *no* puedes largarte porque sí, a armar un devanado sin ningún calculo de la tensión de HEATHER, si te pasas puedes estropear el filamento.
1ro. Enciende dicho filamento del CRT?
2do. Si la anterior pregunta es NO, pues chequeaste si alguna resistencia asociada en ese circuito esté abierta? ;Como comentó un compañero.
3ro. Si dices que no tienes tensión de heather, pues si realizaste la lectura con un multímetro el valor puede ser errónero ya que no es una tensión senoidal simétrica.
4to. Empieza chequeando si la etapa horizontal está en actividad, puede que tengas sonido, porque dicha etapa se alimente de la fuente.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 9, 2014)

Es ese el modelo,esa bobina que mencionas es interna del flyback?



Funciona todo,tengo alta tension,audio,pero la pantalla esta oscura,si le subo el screen al maximo apenas se puede divisar algo.Con el tema del valor de la tension voy a ir probando de a poco.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2014)

Por las explicaciones en el post 1 pensé que había mas nivel y dí por hecho que la resistencia se habría comprobado , pero imagino que no. Con el modelo exacto lo primero buscar información y después ir por pasos como aconsejan los compañeros. De momento nos olvidamos del "invento" hasta estar seguros que no es otro el problema.
Se trata de una resistencia que va en serie con el filamento del tubo.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 9, 2014)

Te entiendo amigo,pero si no tengo tension en el pin de salida del flyback?Las resistencias de la placa del tubo las medi y estan bien.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2014)

Pregunta: TKB2158 ó TBK2158?
Si es TBK2158 ahí les dejo link.

http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/func-fileinfo/17242/

Para el primero:
http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/func-fileinfo/8115/


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 9, 2014)

Es TKB2158.Al circuito ya lo tengo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 9, 2014)

A ver, vamos más despacio, te recomiendo leer o releer el post N#7, pero en fin el filamento se ilumina?


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 9, 2014)

Apenas se nota que enciende.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2014)

soydeboca7 dijo:


> Te entiendo amigo,pero si no tengo tension en el pin de salida del flyback?Las resistencias de la placa del tubo las medi y estan bien.



Sería la R304 de 2,7 Ohms. que debe estar pagada al flyback. Los 180v que comentas de donde salen?


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 9, 2014)

La resistencia esta bien,y los 180v salen del flyback,que tambien estan correctos.



Ya pude realizar la prueba,pero no paso nada,queda igual nomas,lo unico que ahora tengo 176v fijos en los catodos RGB,cosa que antes no tenia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 9, 2014)

Bueno, sigamos, entonces el tema tensión de HEATHER lo dejamos, porque el problema no viene por ese lado. Entonces dices que si varías la tensión de SCREEN puedes ver líneas de retrazo?
Bueno, puede ocurrir lo sig. hay una señal denominada como ABL, cuando no está presente el micro jungla no puede conocer la intensidad catódica, por lo tanto desconecta el video para evitar posibles emisiones de Rx mayores a las permitidas.
Otra señal que suele estar presente en muchos modelos de Tv, es la denominada IK, que dicho micro jungla, determina cuando la tensión de caldeo alcanzó su valor estable para emitir video.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 9, 2014)

No amigo,no se alcanza a ver lineas de retrazo.Solo varia un poco el brillo de la pantalla,se un poco(pero muy poco)mas clara.


----------



## tecnochac (May 9, 2014)

saludos.revisa el transistor v501(a1015)-sino proba con otro stv2216


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 10, 2014)

Sube una buena fotografía de la pantalla, con el mando de SCREEN alto.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 10, 2014)

El transistor esta bien.



En el pin G2 tengo 83v con el pote del screen al maximo.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 14, 2014)

En G2 tengo 83v,con el pote de screen al maximo,creo que no es correcto.


----------



## tecnochac (May 15, 2014)

cambia el cerámico de g2 que esta en el zocalo.si no mejora desoldá el cable de screen y medí la tension en el cable y masa.


----------



## sergiot (May 15, 2014)

Una ves tuve un caso extraño, y después me comentaron varios colegas que les pasó lo mismo, en los chasis de tv con el chip de vertical tipo 78040 y sus semejantes donde se alimentan con tensión partida o común, el tv presentaba una imagen, en realidad no se veía nada, como un tubo totalmente fuera de foco, apenas unas sombras, lo primero fue buscar por el lado del flyback y foco, pero nada, por una de esas cosas que uno mira sin saber noto que el vertical estaba muy caliente, imposible de tocarlo, voy para ese lado y encuentro los diodos de alimentación y el chip en corto, los cambio y boilá!! la imagen perfecta, conclusión... el corto en el secundario del flyback le quitaba rendimiento y generaba el efecto blooming.

No digo que sea tu caso, pero yo mediría todas las tensiones secundarias del flyback, eso te da la pauta de como está el resto.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 16, 2014)

Amigos,habia avanzado bastante en la reparacion.Cambie el zocalo del TRC,el IC vertical como me recomendo sergiot y cuando enciendo con el screen la maximo,ya se podia ver en un 20% la imagen.Perooooooooooooooooo cuando voy a subir el preset para aumentar el +B,el tv se apago y ahora no tengo ni stand by.Encontre el primer transistor que va al opto en corto,es el V805-C536.Lo reemplaze por un BC548 pero no arranca.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 16, 2014)

soydeboca7 dijo:


> Amigos,habia avanzado bastante en la reparacion.Cambie el zocalo del TRC,el IC vertical como me recomendo sergiot y cuando enciendo con el screen la maximo,ya se podia ver en un 20% la imagen.Perooooooooooooooooo cuando voy a subir el preset para aumentar el +B,el tv se apago y ahora no tengo ni stand by.Encontre el primer transistor que va al opto en corto,es el V805-C536.Lo reemplaze por un BC548 pero no arranca.



Amigo, si la tensión de +B. es la correcta, porque ajustaste el preset que regula esa tensión?.
Además, no puedes medir la tensión de grilla G2, porque el multímetro provoca una caída de tensión haciendo que los valores obtenidos sean totalmente erróneos.
Volviendo a leer tu mensaje, cuando mencionas de que puedes ver en un 20% la imagen, te refieres al área de pantalla, o a la magnitud de brillo?
Si subes una fotografía, será de mucha ayuda.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 17, 2014)

Solo queria subir un poco la tension de +B para ver que pasaba en la imagen.Me refiero a la magnitud del brillo amigo.EL tema es que ahora no enciende.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 17, 2014)

Bueno, veamos, has medido tensiones luego del incidente?, chequea la salida horizontal, etc.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 18, 2014)

El +B esta en 19v,lo normal es 110v,en las otras dos salidas hay unos pocos volt.El Ic horizontal esta bien,el transistor de potencia de fuente tambien.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 18, 2014)

Amigos,me puse a recorrer la linea que va a la base del transistor de potencia de la fuente,R808(120K) y R809(120K) estan bien,pero note que en el extremo de la R809 donde se une con la R819(15K) y con el emisor de V801(A1015)habia uan variacion de voltaje,lo que hice fue retirar V801 y probar encender y ahora me prende la lampara de la serie y la que esta al +B al 100%.Y volo en mil pedazos el C816.No se porque hace esto la fuente,porque cuando le vuelvo a colocar V801,pasa lo que pasaba antes.
Subi un video para que vean como hace el tv.Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (May 19, 2014)

Quien te recomendó probar sin el A1015?? lo que hiciste es una locura, ese transistor se encarga de estabilizar la tensión de fuente por medio del opto, si prestas atención del lado de la salida, el preset está actuando sobre un transistor que a su ves actua sobre el opto.

Lo que pasó es muy simple, la fuente se embaló y explotó el capacitor por superar la tensión limite.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 19, 2014)

Lo coloco y sigo probando entonces.


----------



## sergiot (May 19, 2014)

El colocarlo ahora no soluciona nada, es mas, con mucha, pero mucha suerte podes  NO haber quemado todo el tv.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 19, 2014)

Amigo, te recomiendo no tomar determinaciones sino conoces las consecuencias, pues como verás no son reversibles sin restauración. Te recomiendo leer sobre fuentes SMPS, para encarar una reparación de éste tipo.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 19, 2014)

Disculpen,no soy un GENIO como uds.Gracias igual.



Cambie V802(C3807) y V815(PC817-opto) y ahora tengo 30v en el +B,antes tenia 19,es un avance jajaj.Todos los componentes del primario estan bien,lo he medido a todos.A la base del transistor de potencia tiene que llegar algun voltage?


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 21, 2014)

Hice la prueba de la fuente sacando el opto y colocar un led en lugar del led del opto y aplicarle voltaje de una fuente externa,el led tendria que encende a los 110v,pero al conectarle el voltaje externo el led se enciende,o sea,si le aplico 80v,90v,100v,110v,120v el led siempre queda encendido.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 24, 2014)

Amigos,cambie los transistores V804(A1015),V805(C536),V806(C536),V808(C536) y V809(C3807) y ahora tengo stand by.Conecte el +B y coloce una lampara al colector del horizontal,conecto el tv y veo que la lampara hace un leve pestaneo y hay una leve variacion de voltaje,de un volt mas o menos,y no me animo a   darle encendido.Subi un video con respecto a lo sucedido.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpRE8h30ZvY&feature=youtu.be
Saludos.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2014)

Hola, cual es el valor de tensión del punto +B en st-by y el valor que debe tener en operación normal?
En éste tipo de reparación, debes utilizar una lámpara de filamento en serie con la entrada de red eléctrica, digamos un valor de 100W.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 24, 2014)

Le di encendido a la fuente y arranco,tengo 110v en el +B y las otras 2 tensiones del secundario tambien estan bien.Ahora pregunto,si yo dejo un rato el tv funcionando asi,con la lampara encendide,no le va a pasar nada,pregunto para probar bien la fuente.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2014)

No debe ocurrir nada, siempre y cuando la lámpara de carga sea de un valor de potencia menor o similar, a lo que debería consumir el Tv en funcionamiento.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 24, 2014)

Bueno,he solucionado una falla,pero todavia me queda otra,subo una imagen para que la vean.La foto no salio borrosa,se ve asi la imagen.Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 25, 2014)

Ajusta el mando de foco situado en el cuerpo del flyback.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 25, 2014)

Ya intente calibrarlo del pote pero no hay caso.El zocalo del tubo es nuevo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2014)

intenta esto,
prueba cambiando el capasitor de poliester  ,si ese que esta donde el cable rojo del flyback y que se encuentra en la placa,muy cerca del zocalo del tubo...
(haa no dije nada)


----------



## J2C (May 27, 2014)

.



 El Capacitor de Screen si se pone en corto, oscurece la pantalla no la saca de foco !!!!  .


 JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2014)

si por eso al final puse *(haa no dije nada)*
me di cuenta,pero no quise editar el mensaje



queda revisar si el filamento tiene la tencion correcta (resistencia desvalorizada)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2014)

soydeboca7 dijo:


> Ya intente calibrarlo del pote pero no hay caso.El zocalo del tubo es nuevo.



La pregunta sería, cuando regulas el control de FOCO, percibes cambios?.


----------

